# HELP! Scumbags have done this to a friends car!



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
So my mate sent me a picture this morning of his car, not what you expect to wake up to a week before Christmas!!









That is red spray paint! Has anybody got any idea of how to remove this without damaging the paintwork or lacquer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Tardis and a microfiber should get that off mate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

*****

A lot happening the last few weeks too


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

It's madness! How can you justify doing anything like this? 
Pure vandalism for no reason

Cheers Demetri


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Have any other cars in the street been done?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Apparently not, maybe they just don't like corsa's haha! It is the only white car on the road too if that's another reason haha


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:doublesho unberlieveable what mindless  to do this to someone's pride and joy, as said earlier Tardis should remove it all.


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw this a while ago and might help:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Once removed your mate might wana have a think as to who he may have pee'd off, a row of cars and they target one? They usually just run along and spray a line along everyones but they have certainly targeted and gone to town on that one.

Good luck and hope it comes off, someone here in northampton had paint stripper poured over their car recently so it could be worse


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> Once removed your mate might wana have a think as to who he may have pee'd off, a row of cars and they target one? They usually just run along and spray a line along everyones but they have certainly targeted and gone to town on that one.
> 
> Good luck and hope it comes off, someone here in northampton had paint stripper poured over their car recently so it could be worse


You see the car in Northampton at weekend? Covered in some grey stuff


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

qashqai?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

These people are mental!! Seriously something wrong in their head
Good find on the video Ia79 always nice to know what may work
Dave


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

But that looks like a targeted piece of vandalism


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sure tardis should do the job as suggested but failing that clay should remove it.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Jesus. that's terrible. What is wrong with people today!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tips Guys! I have passed this information on 🏻


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Whoever did that should have been drowned at birth, just scum.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Holy ****! Bas****s!

Tardis should shift it. Clay will work too.


----------



## thatsawkward (Dec 2, 2015)

I've seen this before when I had a flat in Shepherds Bush. They vandalise the white or light coloured cars for biggest impact then run off scared. I doubt your friend was singled out - he just had the only white car. If they had a can of white spray they'd have done the black car!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

see if theres a cctv camera on the street and ring the number on it


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

In the past I've had people bump my car at Morrisons' etc and then vanish which is bad enough, but I can live with it being an accident. When people do it deliberately it is just mindless and impossible to understand. Previously I have also had two different cars keyed through to the metal and primer along the full length so I have an idea what it feels like unfortunately. 

As below, I would say Tardis as a first point of call being a solvent.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Paint thinners will wash that off in no time.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

******* Scumbags.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Let us know how your mate goes on and what worked best for him


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Let us know how your mate goes on and what worked best for him


Cheers mate and I will do


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That's  shocking!

I hope karma pays 'em a visit


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Paint thinners will wash that off in no time.


Yep, cellulose thinners will get it off in seconds and won't do any harm to the paint ( assuming it's not been resprayed in aerosol or 1k ) just be a little careful on any plastics, where an abrasive polish like meguires ultimate compound will get it off without too much effort.

You'll want to polish and wax it afterwards though.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Apparently not, maybe they just don't like corsa's haha! It is the only white car on the road too if that's another reason haha


Very suspicious that mate. Really hope you/ he can fix it :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

A white car is a blank canvas for some idiots to do graffiti.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem is you do not know why this has been done. Just because it is white does not mean they would just do one car and leave it at that. You would expect at least some other evidence of spray can use. Why would someone take a spray can out with them and target just one car? I would keep a close eye on things for a while.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I dropped him my 5l tin of Autosmart Tardis off (which I haven't had chance to use myself yet haha)
And here is the final result!
Thanks for the help guys,








He's going to drop his car off with me on Friday and I'm going to give it a the full treatment! Wash polish wax etc.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Hi all,
> So my mate sent me a picture this morning of his car, not what you expect to wake up to a week before Christmas!!
> 
> 
> ...


If he always parks that close to the kerb, chances are he will scrape his wheels sooner or later


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Bunch of scumbags, looks ok now though


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Well I dropped him my 5l tin of Autosmart Tardis off (which I haven't had chance to use myself yet haha)
> And here is the final result!
> Thanks for the help guys,
> 
> ...


Great to see the Tardis did the trick. Thank you for following up.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks much better now, handy to know about the Tardis!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Great result!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2015)

Mindless pathetic vandalism. Absolutely shocking behaviour. Good to see that it has all been removed.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

result. quick turnaround that.... shame that small minded bell ends have to behave in such a way. But a good 2 fingers shown to their attitude there. Nice.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Aint Tardis Brilliant  

I've been the victim of these type of scumbags in the past and know how it feels. Glad to see the cars back to how it should be.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

What a turnaround! Great result there


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Bet he is over the moon as i imagine his first thought was a respray!!


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

I was going to suggest Autosmart's Colour Off - which is a hand cleaner for removing paint and inks etc, but also very effective at removing this type of thing. Being a hand cleaner, it is very gentle on surfaces too. You can also use it to remove permanent marker, just in case the scumbags returned with a new idea on ruining a car :thumb:. Glad to see you got it sorted and Tardis doing some good work.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the update, just checking back to see whether Tardis or CG Butter Wet wax were successful and pleased to see one of them was


----------

